# استفسار عن معاني مصطلحات مسيحية



## حكيم فراج (17 يوليو 2010)

انا اريد معرفة الفرق بين الابرشية و الاسقفية و المطرانية ما تعريف كل واحدة منها ؟ واين يقيم القساوسة و الاساقفة فى بيوت ام فى الاديرة الكاثوليك طبعا
 هل رئيس الكنيسة اسقف؟ ام قس؟ ومن هو الذى يقوم بالقداس ؟الرئيس الكنيسة ام كاهن معين؟ 
هل الاسقف يمكن ان يكون استاذ محاظر فى احدى الجامعات و يكون فى نفس الوقت رئيس كنيسة او يقوم بالقداس كل احد ؟ ويكون فى نفس الوقت استاذ محاظر فى العلوم اللاهوتية فى الجامعة؟ ...............
ارجوكم تجاوبونى على هذة الاسئلة


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: استفسار*

*

الأبرشية (بالإنجليزية: Eparchy‏) في المسيحية الشرقية هي وحدة قطاعية كنسية مسؤول عنها المطران أو الأسقف . وهي وحدة رئيسية من الحكم الكنسي.

الأبرشية المهمة (من حيث الحجم، أو التأريخ، أو كلاهما) تسمى بالمطرانية (Archeparchy).


البَطْرِيَرْك باليوناني πατριάρχη وهو اسم قديم كان يُطلق على رب الأسرة، أو زعيم القبيلة. وقد كان كلاً من إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب بطاركة. وقد أطلق هذا الاسم في تاريخ اليهود على رئيس السانهدرين وهو أعلى مجلس حاكم لليهود.

وقد استخدم المسيحيين الأوائل هذا اللقب، ولقب بطريرك قد لقب به بطرس الرسول، لكون المسيحية في أنطاكية قد أنتشرت بين اليهود أولاً، ولأن بطرس كان عملياً زعيم هذه العشيرة. وما إطلاق تسمية البطريرك من قبل مجمع خلقدونية (451م) على أسقف أنطاكية وحده دون سائر أساقفة الكراسي الأخرى إلا تكريساً لهذا الأمر، أما اسقف رومية يطلق عليه لقب بابا، اسقف القسطنطينة يطلق عليه رئيس أساقفة، اسقف الإسكندرية يطلق أيضاً لقب بابا، أسقف أورشليم يطلق عليه لقب رئيس أساقفة. ولكن فيما بعد اصبح يطلق لقب بطريرك على كل الكراسي الخمس بالإضافة لـ روسيا، جورجيا، صربيا، رومانيا و بلغاريا. واصبح يطلق على أسقف القسطنطينية (رومية الجديدة) لقب البطريرك المسكوني. 


القس مرتبة كهنوتية في الديانة المسيحية. يقوم بتعميد المسيحيين، وإرشادهم و السماع إلى اعترافاتهم.

الأُسْقُف أو الأُسْقُفّ (جمع: أَسَاقِفَة) (من السريانية: أَفِيسْقُوفُو ܐܦܝܣܩܘܦܐ، من اليونانية: إِپِيسْكُوپُوسْ Eπίσκοπος أي المُرَاقِب، من إِپِي επι: فَوْقَ وسْكُوپُوسْ σκοπος: النَظَر) هو رتبة دينية في الكنيسة المسيحية.


كاهن وظيفة دينية وردت في معظم اللغات السامية لتفيد بهذا المعنى، وإن أختلف تحديد طبيعة هذه الوظيفة عبر الزمان والمكان، ومن منظومة دينية إلى أخرى، إلا أن الكهانة ارتبطت عادة بالشخص الذي يقوم بالاشراف على تقديم القرابين​*

*بالرجوع الى ويكبيديا ​​*


----------



## أَمَة (18 يوليو 2010)

أشكر الاخت Red Rose88 على ردها المفيد 

أحب أن أضيف المزيد من الشرح على الموضوع لأني أرى الإحتياج الكبير من للمعرقة لدى الإخوة المسلمين في هذا الموضوع لأن لديهم كما هائلا من الجهل فيما يتعلق بالكنيسة وبالرتب الكهنوتية والرهبان، فكثيرا ما يقعون في مطب كلامهم لأنهم يتكلمون بما لا يعرفون.



حكيم فراج قال:


> انا اريد معرفة الفرق بين الابرشية و الاسقفية و المطرانية ما تعريف كل واحدة منها ؟ واين يقيم القساوسة و الاساقفة فى بيوت ام فى الاديرة الكاثوليك طبعا


 
لا فرق بين الثلاث. مجرد مفردات مشتقة من لغات مختلفة- كما هو مذكور في رد الأخت *Red Rose88 *لمعنى واحد.

*أبرشية = أسقفية = مطرانية*
*أسقق = مطروان*



*قس *(جمعه قساوسة) *= كاهن = خوري*

*القس *مسؤول عن شؤون كنيسة محلية. فهو *يقيم القداديس، يعمد، يقوم بمراسم الزواج، **والصلاة على الموتى وصلاة الدفن، *وغيرها من الخدمات الهكنوتية، فأنا اكتفيت بذكر ما يمكن ان يفهمه المسلم. *ويقيم القس *في بيتٍ إما تابع للكنيسة أي مبنيا في إرضها أو في بيت منفصل. 
*الأسقف* يرأس القسس الخادمة في الكنائس التابعة لأبرشيته ومسؤول عنهم وعن رعايهم. *خدمته الهكنوتية لا تختلف عن خدمة القس بإستثناء انه يقيم المراسم الدينية لسيامة* الرجال في رتبة كاهن.
هناك أيضا *البطريرك = رئيس الأساقفة = البابا. *وهو يرأس الأساقفة كما نرى في اللقب، وهو الأب الراعي لكل الكنيسة التابعة لكرسيه. 



حكيم فراج قال:


> هل رئيس الكنيسة اسقف؟ أم قس؟


 
رئيس الأساقفة/البطريريك/البابا يرأس الكنيسة التابعة لكرسيه.



كلمة كنيسة تطلق على:

*الكنيسة المسيحية كلها *بجميع ما فيها من الطوائف المسيحية وابرشيات كثيرة العديد منها تابع لطائفة معينة مع الكنائس المحلية الكثيرة التابعة لتلك الأبرشيات، كلها معا* تدعى* *الكنيسة.*
*الكنيسة المحلية* يعني الموجودة في منطقة معينة *تدعى الكنيسة.*
*الكنائس التابعة لطائفة معينة **تدعى الكنيسة *ويتبعها اسم الطائفة.



حكيم فراج قال:


> ومن هو الذى يقوم بالقداس ؟الرئيس الكنيسة ام كاهن معين؟


 
تم الرد على هذا السؤال أعلاه. كهنوتٌ واحدٌ ولو اختلفت الرتب. 




حكيم فراج قال:


> هل الاسقف يمكن ان يكون استاذ محاظر فى احدى الجامعات و يكون فى نفس الوقت رئيس كنيسة او يقوم بالقداس كل احد ؟ ويكون فى نفس الوقت استاذ محاظر فى العلوم اللاهوتية فى الجامعة؟



*لا يوجد ما يمنع *الإسقف من إلقاء محاضرات في العلوم الاهوتية في الجامعة، غير أن أعباء اسقفيته لن تتيح له أن يكون أستاذا محاضرا بدوام كامل.

أرجو أن يكون هذا الرد مرجعا للإخوة المسلمين.​


----------

